

String theory is finally testable to some extent? - EGreg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/09/stringy-quantum/

======
othermaciej
This isn't really a test of string theory. It's just applying equations that
look like string theory to a different domain. From the article:

"Duff emphasized that this is only a test of string theory as it relates to
quantum entanglement, not as a description of the fundamental physics of the
universe."

~~~
EGreg
I thought that if it was FALSIFIED in this context, it would be falsified in
general. Of course, the other way wouldn't prove that string theory works for
anything except that particular case.

But even that I think might be inaccurate:
<http://www.math.columbia.edu/~woit/wordpress/?p=3127>

------
skm
Original paper available here: <http://arXiv.org/pdf/1005.4915>

~~~
Helianthus16
thank you.

------
Helianthus16
maybe it's because it's late, because i'm cranky, or because i'm feeling
elitist.

but i'm not going to read an opinion about physics on wired.com

i've got to have some scientific standards, right?

edit: ahahaha, i go to the link actually. LOOK THEY ILLUSTRATED STRING THEORY
WITH YARN. GET IT? GET IT?

and the article doesn't say much more than the headline. oh well.

